# songs that put you in "THE MOOD"



## DanaB (Jul 19, 2006)

just wondering if there are songs that are an instant turn on for you, or songs that you equate with a sexual experience?

Closer - NIN - lost my virginity the day i first heard that song! lol
If You Can't Say No - Lenny Kravitz
Pony - Ginwine
Too Close - Next
Weapon - Matthew Good Band
Alice in Chains Album Jar of Flies

anyone else care to share? lol


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 19, 2006)

I Hate Everything About You Lyrics - Three Days Grace

On the sly- Metric 

Niki FM - Hawthorne Heights

Shoots and Ladders- Korn

Get stoned - Hinder

I know that there are a lot more.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 19, 2006)

"F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E." by Pulp....actually just about anything by Pulp, since Jarvis' voice is pure sex.
"In My Room" by Incubus
"Thinking of You" by A Perfect Circle
"Wonderwall" by Oasis because, well...I'll just keep the reason to myself.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

"Smooth" Rob Thomas and Santana. Dunno why...Just do.


----------



## user6 (Jul 19, 2006)

crush - dmb

crazy bi*ch - buckcherry

the kill - 30 seconds to mars

dizzy - ours

get stoned - hinder

friends of p - the rentals

make damn sure - taking back sunday

and a bunch of others!! lol


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 19, 2006)

haha, "pony" by ginuwine is definitely on my list as well
"untitled" - d'angelo
"nobody" - keith sweat
"play" - david banner [i've mentioned this song as well in the "music for exercising" topic...totally works both ways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
hmm...there is surely more, but these are what comes to mind now


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_haha, "pony" by ginuwine is definitely on my list as well
"untitled" - d'angelo
"nobody" - keith sweat
"play" - david banner [i've mentioned this song as well in the "music for exercising" topic...totally works both ways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
hmm...there is surely more, but these are what comes to mind now_

 
Untitled D'Angelo, thinking about that video...good lawd! What happened to him, cuz now he looks like ODB. Love that song though.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Untitled D'Angelo, thinking about that video...good lawd! What happened to him, cuz now he looks like ODB. Love that song though._

 
SOOOOO true!  That video (and song) used to have me... *all wound up*, that's all I can say!  D'Angelo's a pure hot mess now, isn't he?

Okay, so let me show my age a bit:  "Moments In Love", by Art of Noise was another in-the-mood song for a lot of people back in the day (early 80's).  Forget all the new jack samples of it (like that "Tootsie Roll" song, ugh.  I think that's the song I'm thinking that sampled it big time).  This song used to get it going!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_SOOOOO true!  That video (and song) used to have me... *all wound up*, that's all I can say!  D'Angelo's a pure hot mess now, isn't he?

Okay, so let me show my age a bit:  "Moments In Love", by Art of Noise was another in-the-mood song for a lot of people back in the day (early 80's).  Forget all the new jack samples of it (like that "Tootsie Roll" song, ugh.  I think that's the song I'm thinking that sampled it big time).  This song used to get it going!_

 
I just downloaded that song the other day. The original too, shows my age too. LOL I used to love it when they played it on the radio during the slow jams.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I just downloaded that song the other day. The original too, shows my age too. LOL I used to love it when they played it on the radio during the slow jams._

 
Have you heard the "quiet storm" version? Starts with a piano interlude, for one.  *Love* it!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah, that's the one I downloaded.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 20, 2006)

Sade: No Ordinary Love
Prince: Adore
Baby face: Everytime  I Close My Eyes


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 20, 2006)

Wicked Games: Chris Issac ( love this song)
Smooth Operator: Sade


----------



## colleen389 (Jul 21, 2006)

This is a very random mix... but:

A Girl Like You - Edwyn Collins
White Room - Cream
Slide - Goldfrapp
Get Off / Cream.. lots of others - Prince
I'm On Fire - Bruce Springsteen
Erotica - Madonna


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 21, 2006)

Oooooooh...

The Chosen One - Jaheim
Kiss - Prince
I'd Die Without You - P.M. Dawn
Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
All The Way - Craig David
Freak Me - Silk
Do It To Me - Usher
By Your Side - Sade
Bring Out The Freak In You - Lil Rob

Oh my...I could go on FOREVER!


----------

